# b15 ser turbo setup



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

working on ser 2.5 l anyone interested contact me via email still in prototype stage but will have first setup built and on my car by mid 2003 this will be a budget turbo setup so for those of you on a tight budget you might be interested will come with turbo(garrett/t3/t4hybrid) ,manifold(handmade) ,injectors(rs),intercooler optional(alamo), wastegate(teil) , boost controller(turboxs), hard pipes ,bov(turboxs) ,fuel controller(greddy),will have dyno sheets asw soon as i have ready and on test car 2002 nissan ser automatic,thanks for your interest .


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

sup man....im the guy u saw with the black spec v.....wont be seein it for awhile.....suspended licence...

o well

laters


----------

